
Karabiner-Elements finally supports application-specific key remapping - platinumrad
https://github.com/tekezo/Karabiner-Elements/commit/795fe1f049f3ebdb8e6baa21f976052ed0643406
======
platinumrad
[http://qiita.com/takaeda/items/38ecf7d98d1a3ef99ef0](http://qiita.com/takaeda/items/38ecf7d98d1a3ef99ef0)
provides some guidance (in Japanese) and the modification that I've been
dearly missing ever since Sierra broke Karabiner, which helps me preserve my
linux/windows muscle memory by remapping left control to command except when
the application is com.apple.Terminal, can be found here:
[https://pastebin.com/yY1NBUdS](https://pastebin.com/yY1NBUdS)

(place cmd_to_ctrl_except_in_terminal.json in
~/.config/karabiner/assets/complex_modifications and add it as a rule in the
Complex Modifications tab)

